# [EVDL] My TS experience



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all!

Back from the summer holidays. There really is a heavy Thunder Sky
bashing going on here. The picture that you get from most of the
stories is quite gloomy, both technically and businesswise.

I don't know about their way of making business, but here are some
technical experiences as a user.

Since March 2007 I have been driving a Subaru Elcat, equipped with
ThunderSky batteries and a BMS from Jukka.
The original Subaru Elcat has a lead-acid pack, 78 V, 180 Ah, 416 kg.
Range is something like 50 km.
The lithium pack is 80 V, 350 Ah, 312 kg pack, built of 24 ThunderSky
350/400 Ah batteries.

I have made almost 6000 km (4000 miles) now, which comes mostly from
commuting to work. My total commute both-way is 76 km (47 miles), 
which
distance I can now make very well without charging at work. Although I
charge at work anyway, maybe once or twice a week. This is because the
car's charger is only 1.6 kW and charging only at home at night is not
always sufficient.

The average drive per charge might be something like 60 km (37 miles).
This means that I have made some 90-100 charging cycles with the
batteries now. No change in battery behaviour or capacity degradation
has been observed.

Range figures: My normal consumption for the one-way commute is very
close to 100 Ah, which gives: 100 Ah/38 km = 2.64 Ah/km. Energywise it
makes 2.64 Ah/km * 80 V = 210 Wh/km = 340 Wh/mile.
Mathematically you get for the range: 350 Ah / 2.64 Ah/km = 132 km =
82 miles.

I have never tried to test the maximum range, but my longest drive on
one charge has been 110 km (68 miles), and there was yet no sign of
nearing the limit, only the cell voltages started to sag a bit.
Normally the cell voltage stays between 3.1-3.3 V depending how heavy
foot you have.

Note also that approximately one half of my commute is done with the
accelerator floored (the top speed of the Elcat is 85 km/h (53 mph)
which just barely lets one keep the normal road traffic rhythm, and 
not
even that at up-hills . So with a little lighter foot there should 
be
no problem reaching 150-160 km (90-100 miles), and I think you can 
make
even 180-200 km (110-120 miles) if you drive slowly and carefully.

I have been very happy with the batteries' performance. There is
tremendous difference to lead-acid technology, and also to NiCd
technology.

Seppo Lindborg

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Thu, 16 Aug 2007 18:57:24 +0200> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]=
lists.sjsu.edu> Subject: [EVDL] My TS experience> Since March 2007 I have b=
een driving a Subaru Elcat, equipped with> ThunderSky batteries and a BMS f=
rom Jukka.> The original Subaru Elcat has a lead-acid pack, 78 V, 180 Ah, 4=
16 kg.> Range is something like 50 km.> The lithium pack is 80 V, 350 Ah, 3=
12 kg pack, built of 24 ThunderSky> 350/400 Ah batteries.
What kind of current do you typically draw?
=

damon
_________________________________________________________________
Find a local pizza place, movie theater, and more=85.then map the best rout=
e!
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=3D2&ss=3Dyp.bars~yp.pizza~yp.movie%20th=
eater&cp=3D42.358996~-71.056691&style=3Dr&lvl=3D13&tilt=3D-90&dir=3D0&alt=
=3D-1000&scene=3D950607&encType=3D1&FORM=3DMGAC01
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The present version of the instrumentation does not show the current in =

the display but I think it will be included in the later software =

versions.

I have a feeling that the max. current draw is somewhere around 350 A =

and in normal driving it is some 200 amps.

Seppo


>----Alkuper=E4inen viesti----
>L=E4hett=E4j=E4: [email protected]
>P=E4iv=E4m=E4=E4r=E4: 16.08.2007 20:42
>Vastaanottaja: "EV List"<[email protected]>
>Aihe: Re: [EVDL] My TS experience
>
>
>> Date: Thu, 16 Aug 2007 18:57:24 +0200> From: [email protected]> =

To: [email protected]> Subject: [EVDL] My TS experience> Since March =

2007 I have been driving a Subaru Elcat, equipped with> ThunderSky =

batteries and a BMS from Jukka.> The original Subaru Elcat has a lead-
acid pack, 78 V, 180 Ah, 416 kg.> Range is something like 50 km.> The =

lithium pack is 80 V, 350 Ah, 312 kg pack, built of 24 ThunderSky> =

350/400 Ah batteries.
>What kind of current do you typically draw?
> =

>damon
>_________________________________________________________________
>Find a local pizza place, movie theater, and more?.then map the best =

route!
>http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=3D2&ss=3Dyp.bars~yp.pizza~yp.movie%
20theater&cp=3D42.358996~-71.056691&style=3Dr&lvl=3D13&tilt=3D-90&dir=3D0&a=
lt=3D-
1000&scene=3D950607&encType=3D1&FORM=3DMGAC01
>_______________________________________________
>For subscription options, see
>http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

